# NMR needing assistance in Milwaukee



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Mary asked if I would cross post this for her.

I am in desperate need of fosters in the Milwaukee south eastern Wisconsin, or anywhere with in a few hours. Please Please consider just one dog. I have 3 dogs needing foster care, one of these will probably be put down and she is only 3 yers old!!!! Mary

I may be fostering one of these myself. There is a possiblity of my fostering one coming from my state (Indiana) who will be having patella surgery. I've not fostered yet and do so with fear and trembling.

Why on earth is there such a need for Maltese rescue all of a sudden??? My heart is breaking.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Crystal ~ You will make a great foster mom!!! LBB is on his way :HistericalSmiley: 

And yep, this is a nationwide problem. I'm the only foster, in the entire state of California, for NMR.
I believe Steve is it for Arizona. 

We can save them, one at a time. Those who could open your homes, and your hearts, to just one
foster would make all the difference.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I've been scouring the resourses, to find babies that need homes in the South Jersey area.
I've filled out apps, and have a phone interview coming up. This one in particular is a Yorkie Rescue, but I think they also foster Maltese.

I'm trying to vamp up, for when Mia and Leo's operations are fully complete and healed. Sometimes the process takes long and I want all the approvals out of the way and done by that time.

If I can help in any way, please let me know. :grouphug:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm going to talk to DH and see if maybe we can foster one.....not sure if I have it in me though!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 24 2009, 01:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712538


> I've been scouring the resourses, to find babies that need homes in the South Jersey area.
> I've filled out apps, and have a phone interview coming up. This one in particular is a Yorkie Rescue, but I think they also foster Maltese.
> 
> I'm trying to vamp up, for when Mia and Leo's operations are fully complete and healed. Sometimes the process takes long and I want all the approvals out of the way and done by that time.
> ...


I'm sorry I'm a little dense today. (No remarks fromt the peanut gallery...meaning YOU Steve) Too many things going on at one time. :smstarz: 

Are you saying you are willing to foster if we can get one to you?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 24 2009, 02:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712552


> QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 24 2009, 01:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712538





> I've been scouring the resourses, to find babies that need homes in the South Jersey area.
> I've filled out apps, and have a phone interview coming up. This one in particular is a Yorkie Rescue, but I think they also foster Maltese.
> 
> I'm trying to vamp up, for when Mia and Leo's operations are fully complete and healed. Sometimes the process takes long and I want all the approvals out of the way and done by that time.
> ...


I'm sorry I'm a little dense today. (No remarks fromt the peanut gallery...meaning YOU Steve) Too many things going on at one time. :smstarz: 

Are you saying you are willing to foster if we can get one to you?
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes!!!! If one can get to me....yes I am very willing to foster one. Please let me know.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

UPDATE: There is still a need. Hubby wants to wait until Mia and Leo's operations are completed fully in March.
That is what I inteneded, but then these babies have a need now. I will not be able to help this go around, but I can help out financially to transport the Milwaukee babies to someone. 

I can offer up to $200.00 for transport.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 24 2009, 03:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712582


> UPDATE: There is still a need. Hubby wants to wait until Mia and Leo's operations are completed fully in March.
> That is what I inteneded, but then these babies have a need now. I will not be able to help this go around, but I can help out financially to transport the Milwaukee babies to someone.
> 
> I can offer up to $200.00 for transport.[/B]


Thanks Christine.


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 24 2009, 02:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712585


> QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 24 2009, 03:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712582





> UPDATE: There is still a need. Hubby wants to wait until Mia and Leo's operations are completed fully in March.
> That is what I inteneded, but then these babies have a need now. I will not be able to help this go around, but I can help out financially to transport the Milwaukee babies to someone.
> 
> I can offer up to $200.00 for transport.[/B]


Thanks Christine.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Christine,
It is so nice of you to be willing to help......God bless you for helping this epidemic.......


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

DH said he'd like to know more about what's involved. Deb....can you point me in the right direction? Does NCMR have a website?


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Rescue Website.

I think this is it. I was looking earlier and saw some of Deb on there...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Yes that's the correct website. Thanks Martha. Here is the link to the Foster Application too.  

NorthCentral Maltese Rescue Foster Application


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I've never completed a foster application or anything... but if there is a possibility that a healthy malt will be euthanized for
lack of a home.... I will foster one of them if they can get here or close to here in some way. I live in New Jersey so it's quite
a way to go.... but if it can be done.... I am willing to keep a pup. Please let me know who I need to contact.

Debbie


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Jan 24 2009, 07:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712687


> I've never completed a foster application or anything... but if there is a possibility that a healthy malt will be euthanized for
> lack of a home.... I will foster one of them if they can get here or close to here in some way. I live in New Jersey so it's quite
> a way to go.... but if it can be done.... I am willing to keep a pup. Please let me know who I need to contact.
> 
> Debbie[/B]


Debbie, please fill out NMR's Foster Application in the above post. PM me once that's done and I'll contact Mary. Thanks.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

</span></a>This is a nationwide problem and getting worse everyday. Alot of it is due to people losing their homes and or jobs. Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue is also in need of foster homes.
foster application The more fosters rescues have the more dogs we can save! :smhelp: 
Thank you,
Cindy</span>


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I live in Central California and would love to help out.

I have some reservations, because I don't know how everything works. Also, I have a large (20 lbs) Whippet Puppy who has almost zero manners. I don't want to cause any harm to a little Maltese that was coming in as rescue. I may have to wait until he gets a little older, but then he gets bigger.

Would the rescues be okay with having a foster home with a medium sized breed? I also would assume I would be able to take in only 1 at a time, so none would have to stay home by themsevles. If I had 1 I could take him/her to work with me.

If I can help save, even 1 little one, I would love to.

Would a foster home, please let us know how everything works? (Deb, Steve, ... ?)

Thanks!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 24 2009, 03:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712582


> UPDATE: There is still a need. Hubby wants to wait until Mia and Leo's operations are completed fully in March.
> That is what I inteneded, but then these babies have a need now. I will not be able to help this go around, but I can help out financially to transport the Milwaukee babies to someone.
> 
> I can offer up to $200.00 for transport.[/B]


That's so nice of you to offer to help, Christine. NCMR is a registered non-profit so donations are tax deductible. I believe you can earmark donations for certain Malts, etc. Per SM's rules, donations will need to be made directly to the rescue or if through SM, there is a procedure for collection ... I'd love to know what we can do here to help.....

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=39573


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

First things first. Send in your applications. They usually include any other help
you can provide (transportion, donations, etc). Not just fostering. We are also looking
for help with transporting. With this on file, it makes it much easier to pull a dog.

My precious Bianca came from a network. Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue, sent
a cross-post to Mary Palmer. 

Oliver is from AMA Rescue. Wow, what a cool story that is.

I have many from Northcentral Maltese Rescue. 

The above three rescues, are totally awesome. And all need your help. 

At the moment, I believe this thread was started for help in Milwaukee. 

So, ANYONE in that area?? 

Oh, and goodness, PM me with questions, with regards to fostering, transporting, etc.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Folks... I would be more than happy to answer any questions that anyone might have and mentor you, to the extent that you might feel as though you have questions.


I do want to thank anyone that offers any sort of support although I do have to say that Mary has in the past been reluctant to utilize help by anyone who does not have a foster application on file.

Relative to the dog which was put down yesterday in Downey CA... I do not know for certain but at least the "shelters" here have a program where a rescue organization can be set up as a partner. This means paper work is filled out and submitted to them ahead of time and in return, they will contact you if they get a Maltese. Additionally, if this is set up, they will turn the dog over to you without an adoption fee. It is always up to us as to if we can handle another dog or not.

Now, if anyone is interested... please fill out the Foster App first, but this might be something for you to consider talking to any local kill "shelters" about, so this sort of thing does not happen again.

Also, if anyone does adopt from us or fosters for us, we have a partnership set up with Hale Security Pet Doors. http://www.halepetdoor.com/pet-rescue-orgs.asp Please PM me and I will give you directions.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jan 24 2009, 08:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712799


> QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 24 2009, 03:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712582





> UPDATE: There is still a need. Hubby wants to wait until Mia and Leo's operations are completed fully in March.
> That is what I inteneded, but then these babies have a need now. I will not be able to help this go around, but I can help out financially to transport the Milwaukee babies to someone.
> 
> I can offer up to $200.00 for transport.[/B]


That's so nice of you to offer to help, Christine. NCMR is a registered non-profit so donations are tax deductible. I believe you can earmark donations for certain Malts, etc. Per SM's rules, donations will need to be made directly to the rescue or if through SM, there is a procedure for collection ... I'd love to know what we can do here to help.....

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=39573
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh Sher, sorry :brownbag: I will make sure to do it directly to the rescue, and get with Deb & Steve & all the folks, to see how to best earmark it.

Bless all of you for what you do. :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 24 2009, 07:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712851


> First things first. Send in your applications. They usually include any other help
> you can provide (transportion, donations, etc). Not just fostering. We are also looking
> for help with transporting. With this on file, it makes it much easier to pull a dog.
> 
> ...



I don't think the AMA would ever trust me again :brownbag: After losing Oliver's cast :brownbag: :brownbag: ....lol - Deb you know that if there is anything from Irvine to Carlsbad - I will cover the transporting .. If there is a desperate situation, I can go to Los Angeles (though I hate that drive) ... 

It's raining Malts ................


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I can't foster now due to living in a rental home. It was struggle to get them to agree to the two I have, but we do plan on buying a home sometime in the next few months. When we do, I will turn in an application to foster. Until then, if I can help with transport in any way, please let me know. If a situation in urgent enough I could even drive down to the LA area, though that would be a good 6-7 hour drive. It would be worth the drive if I could help save even one precious soul. For babies in my area, I could keep them a few days if need be until a foster home opened up. I have a reliable vehicle, so I could drive them south or north for whatever distance is needed.


----------

